# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  اريد الحل فورا ساعدوني هلأ ضروري

## sarah-333

انا علم حاسوبفيه سؤال فمادة البرمجة الموجهة للكائنات السؤال عددين باستخدام frind?

----------


## sarah-333

سوري هذا البرنامج الي بدي حله ايجاد مجموع رقمين بأستخدام frind?

----------

